# Calling Laco 42mm Pilot Type B owner



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Laco owners,

I'm newbie in mechanical watch and wish to start with an affordable Laco 42mm Pilot Miyota Automatic. I notice the type B dial is rather crowded, would like to seek some feedback from 42mm Type B owner, do you guys find any problem reading the time due to hour hand is rather small/short? :think:

Thanks,
Gabriel


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

No, it is extremely easy to read the time. In fact, it was designed like this only for the ease of reading the time!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

If you think the B dial is crowded, get the A dial version - same price 

I actually got the miyota B dial earlier this year , and then sent it back and swapped for the A dial , but then had the chance to buy a dearer Laco B dial and I like that too LOL


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

I used to have A and B dialed fliegers from more than one manufacturer, including Laco. Earlier this year I sold all my B-dialed watches because I wasn't wearing them. I wasn't wearing them because they are a little more difficult to read at a glance. 

I think when Janne says they were designed to be easily read, he is referring to the rapid determination of some number of minutes. It seems clear to me that this is what this dial would be best for. But for all the reasons we wear watches today, I find the more conventional A-dial easier to read.

Can't go wrong with any Laco though. Get the one that speaks to your heart - that's the one you'll wear and enjoy. 

Myron


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback, I had been considering B dial due to its unique compare to convention dial and that will outstanding your watch. I believe B dial will work well in 45mm for its size, but when come to 42mm, the smaller circle is purposely sizing down to fit in 42mm case that cause me a bit worry, so I had been wondering if any of the owner here having any problem reading the hour hand as daily watch or just need sometime to adjust.

(How wish I can afford to have both, then this wouldn't be a problem anymore o| )


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

No problem reading the 42mm B- dial. I find it specially useful and easy to read night time ( as long as the lume works)


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Janne said:


> No problem reading the 42mm B- dial. I find it specially useful and easy to read night time ( as long as the lume works)


Just curious, how long does the lume normally last after some indoor light and move to a dark area?


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I find it slightly slower to read the time than my other watches, but there's no doubt in my mind that it would be just as fast if I wore it more often. The dial doesn't appear cluttered, but definitely sets it apart from other watches.


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

AustinOX said:


> I find it slightly slower to read the time than my other watches, but there's no doubt in my mind that it would be just as fast if I wore it more often. The dial doesn't appear cluttered, but definitely sets it apart from other watches.


Thanks for the feedback, I think I will go ahead with B dial, a slight slower is worth in return to have an unique dial sets it apart from other dial design.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

gabrielauyong said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I think I will go ahead with B dial, a slight slower is worth in return to have an unique dial sets it apart from other dial design.


Although don't write the A dial off , it too is unique in its own way ;-)

GET BOTH (eventually) 
you won't be disappointed and you know it makes sense


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

watchma said:


> Although don't write the A dial off , it too is unique in its own way ;-)
> 
> GET BOTH (eventually)
> you won't be disappointed and you know it makes sense


I wish :-!


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I found the A dial Laco to be a bit stark and plain with all of that black real estate. I ended up selling it to acquire a Laco Support chrono, which remains one of my favorite watches ever. If I didn't have the Support chrono, I think my perfect flieger combo is a Laco B dial for more casual wear, and a Stowa A dial for something slightly more dressy. That being said, the current A dial hands might make all the difference being wider and blued.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

AustinOX said:


> I found the A dial Laco to be a bit stark and plain with all of that black real estate. I ended up selling it to acquire a Laco Support chrono,


Since we're discussing dial readability, how difficult is it to read the greyed sub-dials on the Support Chronograph? I passed on buying one because I thought it would be too difficult to read - even though I liked its stealth appearance.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Which subdials?

:-d

Impossible. If I ever got theidea to actually use the chrono function then I would have to use my work loupes ( 4.5 x magnification)

Utterly unpractical, but I bought it for its stealth properties. My first and last stealth watch!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Uwe W. said:


> Since we're discussing dial readability, how difficult is it to read the greyed sub-dials on the Support Chronograph? I passed on buying one because I thought it would be too difficult to read - even though I liked its stealth appearance.


I bought one in order to support Laco and because of its look.


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

stuffler said:


> I bought one in order to support Laco and because of its look.
> 
> View attachment 815389


Nice Laco chrono :-!


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> Since we're discussing dial readability, how difficult is it to read the greyed sub-dials on the Support Chronograph? I passed on buying one because I thought it would be too difficult to read - even though I liked its stealth appearance.


I bought one second hand but had to sell it a year later because it was so hard to read. It's a rather thickly cased watch too. I'd still have it if the subdials hadn't been so impossible to read.

Still lovin' my Laco's,

Myron


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice & suggestion, my Laco Paderborn finally arrived :-d


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

What, is is supplied without the closed loop Pilots strap?


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Regarding the Support Laco chrono, the subdials can be made out in medium light, and read in bright sunlight, but are certainly useless. I actually can't stand most chronos unless the subdials are very unobtrusive. My only reasons for purchasing the Support edition were the aesthetics of the added visual interest of the stealth subdials (they do break up the typical plain black A dial a bit), and the tall, smooth sided case paired with thin lugs. It's just different enough to stand out, but not Android or Oakley gaudy. I also tend to think of it like a U-boat with class...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I bought the Support Laco to upport Laco... It is my only Stealth chrono/watch. Yes, you can see the subdials in good light and reading glasses. 
It is useless, but eminently cool!


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Janne said:


> What, is is supplied without the closed loop Pilots strap?


closed loop Pilots strap no longer included, but I still like the watch, the B dial is so easy to read than expected, especially I have been wearing my G-Shock with digital display for many years. Impressive dial design. But one thing, the leather strap is so stiff, might consider to replace it, any suggestion? :-s


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

I have and like the Stowa old style in black and brown for casual wear. Pricing is reasonable, and the brown ages really nicely too.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

AustinOX said:


> I have and like the Stowa old style in black and brown for casual wear. Pricing is reasonable, and the brown ages really nicely too.


And wears out very quickly - at least my Stowa straps did.

Gabriel, try wearing the OEM Laco strap for a while - give it a chance - it breaks in fairly quickly and then is quite comfortable and far more supple.


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Uwe W. said:


> And wears out very quickly - at least my Stowa straps did.
> 
> Gabriel, try wearing the OEM Laco strap for a while - give it a chance - it breaks in fairly quickly and then is quite comfortable and far more supple.


Today is my 2nd day, feel more comfortable now. Thanks for your advice. :-!


Laco Paderborn


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> And wears out very quickly - at least my Stowa straps did.
> 
> Gabriel, try wearing the OEM Laco strap for a while - give it a chance - it breaks in fairly quickly and then is quite comfortable and far more supple.


Good call, I almost mentioned that I'd had mine over two years but realized how rarely I actually wear them.

That watch looks great on the wrist!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am surprised they are no longer supplied with the closed loop strap. I think it is a vital part of the "B-uhr experience"


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Janne said:


> I am surprised they are no longer supplied with the closed loop strap. I think it is a vital part of the "B-uhr experience"


Not sure if any of them are now - perhaps inevitable cost cutting ?

I wouldn't have actually used it even if it was in the box , they do nothing for me

Youd have thought an 850 euro memmingen would have one ?....... no it didn't


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

If it is cost cutting it is stupid. Better to cheapen the box it comes in. 
But I guess it is simple to oder one at the same time you order a watch, if you are wanting one.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> If it is cost cutting it is stupid. Better to cheapen the box it comes in.
> But I guess it is simple to oder one at the same time you order a watch, if you are wanting one.


It's jumping to conclusions to assume it's a cost cutting exercise. If anything, my guess would be that the closed loop is a more difficult strap to size because you not only have to factor in your wrist size, but your hand size as well. Perhaps Laco was tired of requests to exchange the shipped strap for one of another size?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

A possibility too. But they used to supply an Open strap ( after order cost 30 Euro) and a Closed strap, ( after order 49 Euro), so it is easy to jump to that conclusion?
What I missed on the Laco site was a good description which wrists and hands the different sizes fit. The way the are described it is very difficult to know which one fits you. 
As I live far away from Laco, I ordered the size I thought would fit, and one a size larger. The larger one fitted well.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Uwe W. said:


> It's jumping to conclusions to assume it's a cost cutting exercise. If anything, my guess would be that the closed loop is a more difficult strap to size because you not only have to factor in your wrist size, but your hand size as well. Perhaps Laco was tired of requests to exchange the shipped strap for one of another size?


This is exactly why I don't wear mine. My wrist is only about 7 1/3, but I wear 2x gloves. Not worth the aggravation...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

AustinOX said:


> This is exactly why I don't wear mine. My wrist is only about 7 1/3, but I wear 2x gloves. Not worth the aggravation...


The XXL strap should fit you. Just sayin' ....


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the closed loop is just something good to have that matching the historical, but I would think it'll not be easy strap as compare to normal strap. I just found an other watch review, the photo also show 1 normal strap, is that a short promotion period that they bundle the closed loop for short while?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/my-...-review-b-type-eta-automatic-42mm-624102.html


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

When I bought my Lacos, they supplied one open and one closed strap. It was the "standard". I still thought they did that, supplying 2 straps, untill this thread.
The closed strap is not 100% easy to wear, as it is very thick.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> The XXL strap should fit you. Just sayin' ....


It would fit over his hand, but the strap would be too big for his wrist. I have the same issue and had to punch an extra hole in the strap; those of us with big hands are a cursed lot. Pity us.

Despite this, the closed-loop strap is an essential accessory for any Laco B-Uhr. I have one on a Miyota and one on my 55, but all the others are fitted out with open twin rivet straps.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe, did you have the same issue with the strap on your 55mm?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Janne said:


> Uwe, did you have the same issue with the strap on your 55mm?


Oddly enough, no I didn't have any problems with its fit, but then again the 55 is a much larger case.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Uwe W. said:


> Oddly enough, no I didn't have any problems with its fit, but then again the 55 is a much larger case.


I think that is the problem. The strap does not have enough ( for some large handed people) " opening" if the watch case is smaller. The smaller case the less maximum opening.


----------



## gabrielauyong (Aug 14, 2012)

Janne said:


> I think that is the problem. The strap does not have enough ( for some large handed people) " opening" if the watch case is smaller. The smaller case the less maximum opening.


Closed loop straps seems like very tricky. -.-"


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Not if your wrist and hand have a "normal" size. Othervise yes. It is easy to order a bigger size than needed for the wrist( to accomodate the hand) but then the loose end might get too long.

I only wear my Lacos on th closed strap. Fits me well.


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

My first Laco was the Miyota Type B which I ordered directly towards end of 2010. It still had the open + closed-loop strap bundle, and as I recall, shipping then was also still free of charge. Anyways, towards early 2011, I believe Laco stopped bundling the closed loop, as the item descriptions no longer carried it. I had to put in a separate order for a closed-loop when I got my 45mm Type A. Yes, one could say its a tricky strap to wear. It may take a bit of getting used to -- but to me, I wear it because it adds to the uniqueness and the personality of the watch. Cheers


----------

